# I Captured A Legend



## JacaRanda (Aug 2, 2015)

I have spent the last few weekends shooting surfers at a local beach.
As a body border asked if I could e-mail him a few shots, I caught these two frames.  Unfortunately, I let off the shudder early and did not capture the landing.  Yes, he landed on the board.

The body border also saw the acrobatic move and said "That's Fletcher, he's legend around here".  I had no idea, so I reached out to a couple of friends and they confirmed the legendary surfer as Christian Fletcher of San Clemente.

After a little research I found these:




All Hail Christian Fletcher SURFER Magazine (the wave in my photo was tiny compared to those on the video).
http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/28/family-values/?_r=0
Encyclopedia Of Surfing

1) 


SCB-9963 by jsteve5506, on Flickr

2) 


SCB-9964 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2015)

GOOD ACTION! Love the green board, green water, and green-accented wetsuit. I wish we had more surfers here, but locations and conditions are spotty at best.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you D.  Crazy, I probably have 1200 shots from 3 days over 3 weekends and these are the only ones I post (LMAO).
Okay, honestly 1/10th I have in a folder named 'bikini babes'.  

Apparently, I missed last Wednesday and Thursday when the surf was up.  However, I think I have a new passion and very good reason to be at the beach more often................to work on my tan!


----------



## spiralout462 (Aug 2, 2015)

Talk about " Right place, right time"!  I always loved his style!  It's nice to see he is still surfing well!


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 3, 2015)

Great shots Jaca. going by your location and seeing surfers do what they do,I just can't help thinking White Shark.


----------



## weepete (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 3, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Great shots Jaca. going by your location and seeing surfers do what they do,I just can't help thinking White Shark.


 
Exactly why I remain a beached whale with a camera   BWWAC?


----------



## waday (Aug 3, 2015)

Love these shots!


----------



## limr (Aug 3, 2015)

These are so great! Very dynamic and energetic, almost furiously so. It feels like his whole body is committed to that jump, that board, and the wave is totally committed to wiping him out!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 3, 2015)

limr said:


> These are so great! Very dynamic and energetic, almost furiously so. It feels like his whole body is committed to that jump, that board, and the wave is totally committed to wiping him out!


 
Thank you L.  I will have to look through what I have prior to these as this was his last wave prior to exiting the water.  I actually showed them to him and he simply said "cool" and went on about his business.  After looking at some of the videos of him, I know why these were not a big deal to him.  Definitely a gnarly dude in the water (and in other ways).


----------



## limr (Aug 3, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > These are so great! Very dynamic and energetic, almost furiously so. It feels like his whole body is committed to that jump, that board, and the wave is totally committed to wiping him out!
> ...



Don't all surfer dudes just say "Cool"? 

Just watched that video. I always knew there was a connection between surfing and skateboarding out there, but it's really evident when watching him surf. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 3, 2015)

I like the second one the best, since the board doesn't cut into his arm. Its picture perfect for sure! Well done. Can I now claim that I am "the friend of a photographer to a legend?!"


----------



## Designer (Aug 3, 2015)

OMG!  And he SMOKES!!!!!

How un-surfer like.  

BAN HIM!!!!!!


----------



## Designer (Aug 3, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I like the second one the best, since the board doesn't cut into his arm. Its picture perfect for sure! Well done. Can I now claim that I am "the friend of a photographer to a legend?!"


I sort of know a guy who saw him in person!


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 3, 2015)

@ JustJazzie. I would wait until Jaca catches the one with Jaws and surfer ride the wave together,then you can say you know the most famous photographer that shot the once was legend surfer.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2015)

I have to admit, when I saw the thread title, I was a little afraid that Jaca had, perhaps, gone round the bend and kidnapped some famous person. 
I'm so glad to see he just took pictures of a surfer!! 

Jaca, these are definitely cool action shots!
Makes me want to live near the beach.
Oh, wait. EVERYTHING makes me want to live near the beach.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 3, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I have to admit, when I saw the thread title, I was a little afraid that Jaca had, perhaps, gone round the bend and kidnapped some famous person.
> I'm so glad to see he just took pictures of a surfer!!
> 
> Jaca, these are definitely cool action shots!
> ...



Come on out, plenty of homes available.  Just in case you want to scope it out first, there is the Ritz Carlton on the bluff above the spot I took the pictures (where the blue umbrellas are bottom left).
The Ritz-Carlton Laguna Niguel Photo Gallery

Oh, and bring a pooch so you can enjoy Yappy Hour Yappy Hour and The Diamond Ball The Ritz-Carlton Laguna Niguel


----------

